# Sedona Springs DRI owned / VRI managed resort ??



## chemteach (Mar 21, 2018)

I am trying to figure out Sedona Springs.  According to VRIresorts, they are the managemenet company for Sedona Springs.  Sedona Springs is also in DRI - the DRI "The Club" documents show that DRI has 6-10 units at Sedona Springs.  Does anyone know how things work at this timeshare?  I'm a bit confused...


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 21, 2018)

The US Collection trust fund owns 424 weeks at Sedona Springs. US Collection and Club members have access to these intervals. There are 12 resorts at which the US Collection owns weeks but Diamond is not the resort's manager.

According to some old documents I've read, Sunterra acquired (perhaps built) Sedona Springs in 1997. Sunterra was the developer and the manager. Presumably intervals were put into the trust fund at that time. When Sunterra went into bankruptcy, some of their assets were sold. In the case of Sedona Springs the develper's rights and management contract went to Vacation Internationle.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Mar 22, 2018)

We have owned at Sedona Springs since 1996. The original developer was All Seasons Resorts and our management company was VRI.  Then came the “Sunterra Fiasco” as I refer to the sale of the remaining developer weeks. Sunterra was bad news. They raided our very well funded replacement fund (or whatever it is called) and used it at other properties and we ended up wil several special assessments and significantly higher MF.  After Sunterra’s collapse, DRI bought them and SSR is now considered an “affiliate resort” in the DRI world. Our HOA wisely brought VRI back as the management company and things have been wonderful since.  No MF increase in three years now!


----------



## bryanphunter (Jan 1, 2019)

Thinking of renting a week at Sedona Springs off of Redweek.   I am seeing conflicting images online.  Some images have nice updated flooring and furnishings.  Other images have very outdated looking and tired looking accomodations.   Anyone that can comment on the status of this resort would be helpful.


----------



## bryanphunter (Jan 1, 2019)

Thinking of renting a week at Sedona Springs off of Redweek.   I am seeing conflicting images online.  Some images have nice updated flooring and furnishings.  Other images have very outdated looking and tired looking accomodations.   Anyone that can comment on the status of this resort would be helpful.


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 1, 2019)

bryanphunter said:


> Thinking of renting a week at Sedona Springs off of Redweek.   I am seeing conflicting images online.  Some images have nice updated flooring and furnishings.  Other images have very outdated looking and tired looking accomodations.   Anyone that can comment on the status of this resort would be helpful.



Deleted. I miss read the question. Sorry.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jan 1, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> We have owned at Sedona Springs since 1996. The original developer was All Seasons Resorts and our management company was VRI.  Then came the “Sunterra Fiasco” as I refer to the sale of the remaining developer weeks. Sunterra was bad news. They raided our very well funded replacement fund (or whatever it is called) and used it at other properties and we ended up wil several special assessments and significantly higher MF.  After Sunterra’s collapse, DRI bought them and SSR is now considered an “affiliate resort” in the DRI world. Our HOA wisely brought VRI back as the management company and things have been wonderful since.  No MF increase in three years now!


Congratulations! Sedona Springs is another resort that has successfully slipped from the clutches of DRI.


----------



## bryanphunter (Jan 1, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> This thread has discussion related to your question.
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sedona-summit-ii-exchange.279613/



That thread is about Sedona SUMMIT.    I am interested in Sedona SPRINGS.

Found a VRBO that may fit my needs.


----------

